# Niger Bichir has one dull looking eye



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I noticed today that one of my Bichirs has one dead looking eye. Anyone have any ideas of what it is or what can be done?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

what the water param, tank mates and decor? cant answer ur question without more details.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Tha water is hard and alkaline. He's been in here for a few months with my armoured bichir and Africans. I've never seen this before. All others are fine Compressiceps and Trophs breeding like rats and I've not changed anything at all.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I've always found eye problems in bichirs to be related to water quality problems, but that's just me, try doing more water changes


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Also is it possible the cichlids are picking at it? I've seen them to be aggressive towards bichirs


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I think you may be right. I noticed that the cichlids have been ugging them lately. I think it's time for a new home.That's too bad because I really like them and it looked promising.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

If you decide to sell them Lmk I've got lots of room and always looking for more bichirs


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

For the well being of the two I think I should sell them.If you'd like them then feel free to make me an offer. They are around 4"-5" and both have been very healthy untill this eye incident.Brought up on NLS and mysis shrimp.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

So I checked this morning and the white film on the eye is coming off. I upped the salt for the last few days and it seems that he's healed nicely.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I found Salt does wonders for Cloudy Eyes and with a little raised Heat.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I believe that salt is great not only for fish but for people as well. I use Epsom salt for sore muscles on a daily basis.


----------

